# My WW1 German A7V



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

My WW1 German A7V tank from EMHAR is finally finished. It took me a while to paint all the little triangles on there! Got it built in 1 day and painted in 1 day. (Not the same day though.)






Hope you don't mind that this is a video picture display.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like you have done a great job on this one my Friend.....Cheers mark


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful paint job.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you! When I saw the picture of this paint scheme on the internet, I had to try and duplicate it.

It's one of those painting chalenges where you start off thining it will be great, then get 1/2 way through it and start to question what you got yourself into.


----------

